# Aberdeen users - Post up Your Cars



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

hey guys just wanting to see what you guys fae aberdeen drive lol and i couldn't find and older one so just started a new one.

Cheers

Heres my 2006 fiesta


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*my motor*

Hiya!
here's mine


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is my new track toy 106 raylle with gti lump and R1 carbs










And my summer toy cant wait 4 sun


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Aid20vt said:


> Here is my new track toy 106 raylle with gti lump and R1 carbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tidy min both of them must have an ace note???

:thumb:


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah bud so much fun, think am taking the 106 to the meet so ill take u for a blast


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Can i come on that spin - I love a rallye :argie: 
It got a pugsport?


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah more then welcome bud take it for a blast 

Here the spec

16v conversion,
pro tec 421 manifold,
full scorpian exhaust system, (comes with CAT for MOT),
short shift,
fuel pressure regulator,
bogg brothers r1 carbs jetted to suit,
306 hdi bigger front brakes,
lowerd all round,
brand new rebuilt and strenthned rear beam,
205 speedlines with 4 nearly new tyres,
brand new radiator,
comes with a sony cd player,
gti spare alloy wheel,
s1 rallye steering wheel,
power steering removed,
last model manufactured with optional extras. central locking , electric windows!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Power steering removed - bet thats realistic! 

and 16v conversion, from a GTi - most rallyes seem to have this nowadays, only a few that are genuine 8vs. One of them belongs to Gus who lives in inverurie - could maybe get him to come down to the meet. By the nick of his car he looks like a detailing nut aswell!


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah more power from the 16v think there only about 250 left as only 500 made and most are in scrap heaven now lol. this is just my toy its up for sale


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

My Polo GTI which turns 9 on the 8th of March. Owned since July 2006 and finally selling in a few weeks time


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Diesel brakes too - you/previous owner obviously did their homework!


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

My evo which is still tucked away in the garage. Cant wait to get it back on the road again!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Ah - NEMS?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

fulley said:


> My evo which is still tucked away in the garage. Cant wait to get it back on the road again!


Your in Dyce arent you mate?

Gav


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> Ah - NEMS?


 Yeah that was there



Detail Ecosse said:


> Your in Dyce arent you mate?
> 
> Gav


 Yes I am


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

fulley said:


> Yeah that was there
> 
> Yes I am


I thought so pass your garage all the time nice place.

Gav


----------



## fulley (Oct 8, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> I thought so pass your garage all the time nice place.
> 
> Gav


Thanks mate. I've been spending a bit too much time out there lately. The other half never sees me anymore. Lol!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Aid20vt said:


> Yeah bud so much fun, think am taking the 106 to the meet so ill take u for a blast


aye defo man see if its any quicker than my m8s VTR 106 lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

My WR1 - currently in hibernation but itching to get it out now! :driver:


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> hey guys just wanting to see what you guys fae aberdeen drive lol and i couldn't find and older one so just started a new one.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Heres my 2006 fiesta


Thought I recognized your face, you work for Halliburton


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Clark said:


> My WR1 - currently in hibernation but itching to get it out now! :driver:


So when are you taking it out to play Clark?


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Mine


















And my abused work horse


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

volvokid said:


> So when are you taking it out to play Clark?


Move into my new house in a couple of weeks so once the garage is all painted etc I'll probably put it back on the road, might see if I can do more than 1500 miles this year :lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

1500 pfftt- 217 for me, Volvokid ive always like those V70R's cracking engine, i will get pics of mine up as soon as i take it out of its air chamber.

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> 1500 pfftt- 217 for me, Volvokid ive always like those V70R's cracking engine, i will get pics of mine up as soon as i take it out of its air chamber.
> 
> Gav


Haha I'm afraid if mine did a couple of hundred miles a year it would be getting sold - gotta have a bit of fun in them, even if it's only for 5 or 6 months of the year


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Detail Ecosse said:


> 1500 pfftt- 217 for me, Volvokid ive always like those V70R's cracking engine, i will get pics of mine up as soon as i take it out of its air chamber.
> 
> Gav


Wot u drive gav???


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

volvokid said:


> Thought I recognized your face, you work for Halliburton


aye i do i recognised ur number plate lol where u work???


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thats the beauty of working so close to home i can walk there, car will be kept for years and years got another toy thats used for the fun part...........................:wave:

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Thats the beauty of working so close to home i can walk there, car will be kept for years and years got another toy thats used for the fun part...........................:wave:
> 
> Gav


Tell me about it - I'll be cycling to work in a few weeks time, no more 45 min journeys back and forward to Kintore. Actually, the WR1 might need to stay in Newmacher so I can keep the bike in the garage instead! :lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^Oh aye you moving to Kintore?

Gav


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> ^^Oh aye you moving to Kintore?
> 
> Gav


Yep, the right house finally came along - cant bloody wait!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good stuff welcome to the real world, glad we got or foots on the ladder 8 years ago really dont envy first-time buyers in the current climate.

Gav


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Clark said:


> Move into my new house in a couple of weeks so once the garage is all painted etc I'll probably put it back on the road, might see if I can do more than 1500 miles this year :lol:


Yeah hope they stop gritting those roads, your suppose to enjoy driving and not have to watch out for buggers overtaking and cutting straight back in pebble dashing the hell out of your car. The C70 just got taxed today so that's it going on the road for 6 months so I want a thick coat of wax Clark don't be cheap with it  even though my polishing skills wont do it justice . I think the last time the V70 was out was when you held the engine bay breakfast meet.
Hows the move going? is it just a new store or will it be used as a second studio? Rich was a bit too busy to speak much.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

volvokid said:


> Yeah hope they stop gritting those roads, your suppose to enjoy driving and not have to watch out for buggers overtaking and cutting straight back in pebble dashing the hell out of your car. The C70 just got taxed today so that's it going on the road for 6 months so I want a thick coat of wax Clark don't be cheap with it  even though my polishing skills wont do it justice . I think the last time the V70 was out was when you held the engine bay breakfast meet.
> Hows the move going? is it just a new store or will it be used as a second studio? Rich was a bit too busy to speak much.


Think I'll have the WR1 out in a month or so's time - dads RS is back on the road as of tomoro as I'm taking it to work to begin his contract work. I'm too busy to do his cars for him in my spare time so he's signed them all up to a quarterly contract! :lol:

How thick do you want the wax? I can give you a nice 2.5" thick layer of Vintage but you can buff it off yourself! 

Colin and I put up all the racking in the new unit today and it's all painted including the floor so it's looking good so far - this will be purely product sales and the current unit will be for detailing only. The partition wall will get pulled down so we can get 3 or 4 cars in if needs be, cant wait!


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> 1500 pfftt- 217 for me, Volvokid ive always like those V70R's cracking engine, i will get pics of mine up as soon as i take it out of its air chamber.
> 
> Gav


Thanks Gav the V70 would leave my C70 T5 for dead the new Volvo's seem very soft and not nearly as aggressive to drive but if I wanted to go down the tuning route with it all the RS focus parts bolt straight on supposedly.
The C70 is getting this kit on it once the warranty is out to beef it up a bit


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tidy, for a minute i thought that black one was an M3.

Hows the hairdressing going anyway......................................



Nah seriously looks very nice and something a little different.

Gav


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Clark said:


> Think I'll have the WR1 out in a month or so's time - dads RS is back on the road as of tomoro as I'm taking it to work to begin his contract work. I'm too busy to do his cars for him in my spare time so he's signed them all up to a quarterly contract! :lol:
> 
> How thick do you want the wax? I can give you a nice 2.5" thick layer of Vintage but you can buff it off yourself!
> 
> Colin and I put up all the racking in the new unit today and it's all painted including the floor so it's looking good so far - this will be purely product sales and the current unit will be for detailing only. The partition wall will get pulled down so we can get 3 or 4 cars in if needs be, cant wait!


No way that's funny making your dad sign up to a contract. But you do need your own time away from the detailing.
Yeah 2.5" should be thick enough I'll just drive with that on it, to hell with buffing it off, id probably need a grinder.
So customers wont see what cars are getting worked on dam that was the fun bit for me. So are you training new people to work on the cars?


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Tidy, for a minute i thought that black one was an M3.
> 
> Hows the hairdressing going anyway......................................
> 
> ...


Arg hairdressing lol I should do that in my spare time. The roofs never coming down now lol


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

EthanCrawford said:


> aye i do i recognised ur number plate lol where u work???


I work for Sperry MWD. Do you work up in the don????


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

volvokid said:


> No way that's funny making your dad sign up to a contract. But you do need your own time away from the detailing.
> Yeah 2.5" should be thick enough I'll just drive with that on it, to hell with buffing it off, id probably need a grinder.
> So customers wont see what cars are getting worked on dam that was the fun bit for me. So are you training new people to work on the cars?


He asked to come on contract - I had nothing to do with it! 

I'm afraid the Detailing Studio will be closed to the public, with viewings probably by appointment only. This way we can get on with our work with alot less distractions, this will enable us to increase standards again 

Colin has been with us since the new year (he was in for a week last year on trial) and I've been training him up to eventually do 1 day details for a certain length of time before introducing any kind of machine polishing. We're going to be fully booked into May/June even with 2 detailers so it needs to be done :thumb:


----------



## volvokid (Mar 25, 2008)

Clark said:


> He asked to come on contract - I had nothing to do with it!
> 
> I'm afraid the Detailing Studio will be closed to the public, with viewings probably by appointment only. This way we can get on with our work with alot less distractions, this will enable us to increase standards again
> 
> Colin has been with us since the new year (he was in for a week last year on trial) and I've been training him up to eventually do 1 day details for a certain length of time before introducing any kind of machine polishing. We're going to be fully booked into May/June even with 2 detailers so it needs to be done :thumb:


So can your dad maintain his car to a high standard in between visits?

That's true though that's what its all about keeping your standards up, there must be a lot of people in and out all the time asking questions. Just because your getting a new unit for sales dont bring the standards down for your cleaning products I wouldn't want to see it turn into a form of Halfords rubbish :tumbleweed:

You better be putting the wax on and correcting my front bumper though lol :wave: I'm off work on Monday, weather permitting could I take the C70 in so you can have a look at the bumper so you know what your in for??


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

If you insist.......














































Full strip down, rebuild and paintjob to come later this year all going well. :thumb:


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Some nice looking cars here!

Heres my 05 Corsa


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

volvokid said:


> I work for Sperry MWD. Do you work up in the don????


aye min in pressure control workshop am just an apprentice like lol its a bit **** but a gd laugh with the lads


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Clark said:


> He asked to come on contract - I had nothing to do with it!
> 
> I'm afraid the Detailing Studio will be closed to the public, with viewings probably by appointment only. This way we can get on with our work with alot less distractions, this will enable us to increase standards again
> 
> Colin has been with us since the new year (he was in for a week last year on trial) and I've been training him up to eventually do 1 day details for a certain length of time before introducing any kind of machine polishing. We're going to be fully booked into May/June even with 2 detailers so it needs to be done :thumb:


so will u have a separte unit for selling products?????


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

EthanCrawford said:


> so will u have a separte unit for selling products?????


Correct


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Whens it looking to be open clark?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Tidy! lol have u bought the old rood signs unit??? see they have moved


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Clark said:


> Correct


Will you have it open on a Saturday or even just Sat mornings?
That would be a major plus for me and I'm sure other's who can't get out Mon-Fri.


----------



## RO55 MCS (Mar 3, 2010)

My daily runner:


























For the nice days.........when we get them!


----------



## Nova_Scotia (Aug 12, 2008)

Steve Burnett said:


> Will you have it open on a Saturday or even just Sat mornings?
> That would be a major plus for me and I'm sure other's who can't get out Mon-Fri.


+1 from me also.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

My Fiesta Mk7 Zetec S in Frozen White. :wave:


----------



## ZSimon (May 30, 2006)

Love the ZS in white if i had to buy another diesel it would be one of them

Heres mine 09 S3


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ZSimon said:


> Love the ZS in white if i had to buy another diesel it would be one of them
> 
> Heres mine 09 S3


nice car m8 amazing colour when all polished up  the wheels suit it well:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Steve Burnett said:


> Will you have it open on a Saturday or even just Sat mornings?
> That would be a major plus for me and I'm sure other's who can't get out Mon-Fri.


It's something we've discussed but the problem is that we all work so damn hard during the week that we need our free time at the weekends (or try to, I've worked the last 2 weekends solid and its the same for the next 2) in order to prevent us from burning ourselves out. If you cant make it mon-fri then there's always the option of ordering online


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Here's my old trusty  392 bhp, Nearly 7 years of ownership and 10k miles 










And my trackcar which i will be at silverstone next weekend with for the start of the MLRSS


----------



## daz74 (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is mine,recently had its first good clean of the year


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

rocky1722;2040283
[IMG said:


> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y208/rocky1722/DSC04824a.jpg[/IMG]


Have you flashed your lights at me before? Im sure I saw a Fiesta like yours falshing and waving at me but no idea if it was you. :lol:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Have you flashed your lights at me before? Im sure I saw a Fiesta like yours falshing and waving at me but no idea if it was you. :lol:


No, definately not me, haven't been up Inverurie way with it yet. Hi anyway. :wave:


----------

